# Armadillo update



## Dalecamino (Jun 25, 2012)

Was sitting on the lanai yesterday watching the rain, and a Armadillo digging holes in the yard for grubs, when suddenly, a 4 foot 1x2 fell on him. Twice!!

One down 4 to go


----------



## PenMan1 (Jun 25, 2012)

Dontcha just hate it when that happens? NOT

Get 'em Chuck, get'em all they are migrating North!


----------



## Powerstroke 7.3 (Jun 25, 2012)

Saw a video where you can reach down and grab them by the tail (alive)- just hold them at arm's length.... not me (short arms...) - but I know what I would do with it - neighbor across the road has an enclosed back yard and I would drop it over his fence...he would wonder how it got there...


----------



## EBorraga (Jun 25, 2012)

Was that the same one you were chasing while on the phone?? Those 2x4's can be dangerous. I'm thinkin you need to call Carl Spackler:biggrin:


----------



## Dalecamino (Jun 25, 2012)

PenMan1 said:


> Dontcha just hate it when that happens? NOT
> 
> Get 'em Chuck, get'em all they are migrating North!


Andy, I think some of the snowbirds are dropping them off on there way back north for the summer. This family I've got, are showing no signs of leaving. :biggrin:



Powerstroke 7.3 said:


> Saw a video where you can reach down and grab them by the tail (alive)- just hold them at arm's length.... not me (short arms...) - but I know what I would do with it - neighbor across the road has an enclosed back yard and I would drop it over his fence...he would wonder how it got there...


Great idea, but I'm not that fast :redface:



EBorraga said:


> Was that the same one you were chasing while on the phone?? Those 2x4's can be dangerous. I'm thinkin you need to call Carl Spackler:biggrin:


Yep, the same one:frown: And, I've got more time than money. Unless Carl will take a pen in trade :biggrin:


----------



## PTsideshow (Jun 25, 2012)

Up untill yesterday wifey thought that the wood chuck mother and two babies eating the clover heads and dropped seed from the feeder were cute. 
Yesterday she looked out at the planters on the deck. She was really upset as one of the babies cleaned most of the petunia flower heads off, along with all the 3 types of leafs from the ornamental sweet potato plants. I told her yes I had chased it off the deck.

No I will be trapping them and moving them to the river park woods.

The whistle pigs don't bother me as much as the racoon that walked by the front of the shop Sunday morning. Looked big enough to walk on a leash had to weigh close to 20 pounds! he has been eating good in the neighborhood.

I hope he will fit in the live trap I have.
:clown:


----------



## EBorraga (Jun 25, 2012)

dalecamino said:


> PenMan1 said:
> 
> 
> > Dontcha just hate it when that happens? NOT
> ...


 
Here you go Chuck -

 "License to kill armadillo's by the government of the United Nations. Man, free to kill armadillo's at will. To kill, you must know your enemy, and in this case my enemy is a varmint. And a varmint will never quit - ever. They're like the Viet Cong - Varmint Cong. So you have to fall back on superior intelligence and superior firepower. And that's all she wrote"

Some names were changed to protect the innocent:biggrin:.


----------



## PenMan1 (Jun 25, 2012)

Chuck:

The only real problem with the 2x4 and blinding 5 cell Mag Lite technique is that you MUST take care to circle "skunk mating season" on you calendar before rushing into the brush with your plank. Skunkus interruptus doesn't cause the black & whiters to "freeze" like with the armor platers.

Signed
Stinky


----------



## PenMan1 (Jun 25, 2012)

And Fred....
Now that Mama's "on board" with military intervention, your job just got a lot easier!


----------



## toddlajoie (Jun 26, 2012)

Well, we don't have problems with armadillos around here, but our yard had been overrun by chipmunks digging holes all over the place. Didn't bother us much until they decided they liked to dig under the pool, then grab a drink by biting a hole in the liner... That was when the wife had had enough. I tried to take a less adversarial role and decided to try and teach them to play games, but they just don't seem to get the idea of "Catch". I keep throwing these little metal pellets at them, but they just can't seem to catch them...:biggrin:


----------



## TellicoTurning (Jun 26, 2012)

dalecamino said:


> Was sitting on the lanai yesterday watching the rain, and a Armadillo digging holes in the yard for grubs, when suddenly, a 4 foot 1x2 fell on him. Twice!!
> 
> One down 4 to go




You know according to Willie Nelson as "Barbarosa" what you had there was "lunch"....:biggrin::biggrin:


seriously, be careful handling Armadillos ...  they are reputed to carry Leprosy.


----------



## bruce119 (Jun 26, 2012)

dalecamino said:


> Was sitting on the lanai yesterday watching the rain, and a Armadillo digging holes in the yard for grubs, when suddenly, a 4 foot 1x2 fell on him. Twice!!
> 
> One down 4 to go


 
I'm surprised that little bugger didn't get up, shake it off and keep on going.

I know some one who hit one with a car and punched a hole in the oil pan. The bugger rolled and kept on walking.

There little tanks on feet that leave mayhem and destruction in there path.

.


----------



## PTsideshow (Jun 26, 2012)

One down and two more to get!









Moved him to a very large open field bordering a wooded area and river and canal park. Shouldn't destory no more Petunia and sweet potato ornamental vines.

I have to say that the Harbor Freight live trap # 90218 Large trap 24.99 on sale now. It looked better than the other brand I had seen for twice the price. I did tweak it a little. I used the stake to hold the release \bait door tight. Had another ground stake. He wasn't a happy camper and was doing a real good WWE impersonation trying to get out. 
If you don't want to handle the varmits, as been said humans can acquire a leprosy infection from armadillos by handling them or consuming armadillo meat.

:clown:


----------



## PenMan1 (Jun 26, 2012)

PTsideshow said:


> One down and two more to get!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
I'd spray paint him ORANGE and put a 20 on both of his sides before I released him. THEN, if he comes back, you are perfectly justified in "putting him into the wall":biggrin:


----------



## bruce119 (Jun 26, 2012)

PTsideshow said:


> One down and two more to get!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Now that sucker looks like a Ground Hog. The Armadillos around certainly aren't furry little critters there armor plated little tanks 
 
.


----------



## DestinTurnings (Jun 26, 2012)

"...humans can acquire a leprosy infection from armadillos by handling them or consuming armadillo meat."

This is a very real issue. I wouldn't handle one alive or dead without at the very least some gloves.


----------



## Dalecamino (Jun 26, 2012)

Thanks for the feedback, and humor. I knew about the leprosy. That's why I left him with his legs straight up for a few hours (had to watch the race). Then, we got a break in the rain, so I went to check on him, and saw the ants took over. Got a shovel, and hauled him off in a trash bag. Don't mess with diseases.


----------



## EBorraga (Jun 26, 2012)

dalecamino said:


> Thanks for the feedback, and humor. I knew about the leprosy. That's why I left him with his legs straight up for a few hours (had to watch the race). Then, we got a break in the rain, so I went to check on him, and saw the ants took over. Got a shovel, and hauled him off in a trash bag. Don't mess with diseases.


 
I always knew you were a true race fan!!:biggrin:


----------



## Haynie (Jun 26, 2012)

Now yer gonna have a bunch of ants walking around with body parts falling off.


----------



## Dalecamino (Jun 26, 2012)

EBorraga said:


> dalecamino said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for the feedback, and humor. I knew about the leprosy. That's why I left him with his legs straight up for a few hours (had to watch the race). Then, we got a break in the rain, so I went to check on him, and saw the ants took over. Got a shovel, and hauled him off in a trash bag. Don't mess with diseases.
> ...


Oh!!! You bet :biggrin:



Haynie said:


> Now yer gonna have a bunch of ants walking around with body parts falling off.


Poor little "Hairy Crazy Ants" Believe me....I don't care about those nasty things either :frown:


----------



## tbroye (Jun 26, 2012)

What kind of tree has 4 ft.  2x4's?


----------



## ctubbs (Jun 27, 2012)

tbroye said:


> What kind of tree has 4 ft.  2x4's?



Real short, stumpy Pine trees.  Probably from Rhode Island.:wink:
Charles
PS: Not meant as anything political


----------



## PTsideshow (Jun 27, 2012)

Two done/moved and momma to go.




:clown:


----------



## Dalecamino (Jun 27, 2012)

tbroye said:


> What kind of tree has 4 ft.  2x4's?


Not sure, but I get them already cut up at Lowes.



PTsideshow said:


> Two done/moved and momma to go.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congratulations. It would be nice to trap an Armadillo, but it's virtually impossible, since their food lives in the ground. So, you really can't bait them. It would be blind luck, if one should wander into a cage/trap. You could line up straw bails or fencing, and funnel it into a cage/trap since they don't see well. Way too much work for me.


----------



## IPD_Mr (Jun 27, 2012)

dalecamino said:


> Was sitting on the lanai


 
Now how did you do that without falling through?  :biggrin:

Hey have him stuffed.  Would make a neat pen prop for photos.  :tongue:


----------



## Dalecamino (Jun 27, 2012)

IPD_Mr said:


> dalecamino said:
> 
> 
> > Was sitting on the lanai
> ...


I had it built extra strong! :tongue:

It would suit me just fine, if I never saw another one.:wink:


----------



## edicehouse (Jun 27, 2012)

Had 7 ground hogs running around my place.  5 of them I tried playing catch with a .22; the sixth my father in law did, well he played catch with it 3 times.  But it kept moving, and made it under the neighbors shed.  Have not noticed them since.  BTW my father is the sharpshooter in the family; so yes I have had fun with this one.


----------



## bitshird (Jun 27, 2012)

I hate Armidillos although I've always wanted a stuffed taxidermy one , sitting up holding a long neck Lone Star bottle. Armadillos may drink the stuff but I can't stand it. I've drank better out of a horse trough, (a stagnant one)


----------



## juteck (Jun 27, 2012)

So we have Chuck hunting Armadillos in FL, and Glen hunting groundhogs in Michigan.....  sounds like a national crisis!


----------



## Don Wade (Jun 27, 2012)

I had a place near Willies on Perdinales river and often some one would put  a dead Armadillo with a lone Star bottle on him on the road.  Love it.

DW


----------



## TellicoTurning (Jun 28, 2012)

bitshird said:


> I hate Armidillos although I've always wanted a stuffed taxidermy one , sitting up holding a long neck Lone Star bottle. Armadillos may drink the stuff but I can't stand it. I've drank better out of a horse trough, (a stagnant one)



Ken,
I'm from Texas and have to agree about the L/S... best use for it is to  keep the Armadillos from curling up completely.... 

My father was a L/S drinker, when he couldn't get Pabst (YUCK!!!!!)... I learned to drink beer on JAX then when on Guam I preferred San Miguel... now my preferred brand is a Nicaraguan brand called Caguama. 

Did you know that if you startle one(An Armadillo), he will jump straight up... when I first moved back to Texas in 1980, my house backed up to a wooded area and one night my neighbor, a professional photographer, had a couple in his back yard... he grabbed his camera, with a flash (he was from North Dakota so these were strange to him), and shot a couple of pictures... every time the flash would go off, the Armadillo would jump straight up about 3 feet... he wasted a lot of film just to make the bugger jump. :biggrin:


----------



## wolftat (Jun 28, 2012)

I hear armidillos are good eating, that is one dish I still haven't had the chance to try.


----------



## Dalecamino (Jun 28, 2012)

wolftat said:


> I hear armidillos are good eating, that is one dish I still haven't had the chance to try.


Neil, I think you missed the post about armadillos carrying Leprosy disease. I know you're a risk taker, but I'd like to see you turn this dish down.:wink:


----------



## PTsideshow (Jun 28, 2012)

Yes They are not something you want to sup on. The two kinds bacterium for leprosy, that they carry are hardy ones. And frankly I wouldn't trust any one telling me, Don't worry about it!
But getting back on a happier note, I was wrong it was Momma that was caught yesterday. And I got Jr. this morning, who's darling mug appears below.




Hopefully that is all of them for now the  rideable ized raccoon hasn't been back or seen since Sunday. Might not need to set/check traps for a while! 
:clown:


----------



## PTsideshow (Jul 11, 2012)

An update if you are dealing with Raccoons
Continuing adventures of an Urban trapper!  :lol: Raccoon came back the other night, so on advice we tried the bagel and peanut butter first. Well since it I didn't have it tied down, in the morning the cage was still set and the bagel was gone.
So I tried some fresh canned cat food nothing the next morning. I did modify the area were the bait is placed.








I punched two holes in a deviled ham spread can, and wire tied it in the center of the cage so it would have to work a little harder for a meal. My neighbor did say that he forgot to tell me that he spreads some peanut butter, on the paddle so they will be working at licking it off and trip the door!
Well last night I placed the trap with some tuna fish in the bait cup. Since the raccoon seems to come by every other night or so. This morning this is what was in the trap!




I think it's Momma possum, as my neighbor the trapper was saying the other day he had seen her with 7 youngins on her back. The next night the babies were on foot following her. Since this was only a couple days ago I don't think it was one of the babies. If it is I think I should call somebody, and have them check the DuPont paint plant up the tracks!


----------



## bruce119 (Jul 11, 2012)

PTsideshow said:


>


 
She looks all cute and cuddly​ 
Just makes you want to give it a BIG squeeze​ 
.


----------

